# Sensor de humedad.



## sebitronic (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola. Hace mas de 3 meses que ando con el proyecto de construir un terrario automatizado, que conste de un display LCD alfanumerico de 16 X 2 caracteres, en el cual indica la temperatura, la humedad , la hora y la fecha, se pueden setear periodos de encendido de luces, apertura de puertas, alimentacion y agregado de agua, todo de forma automatizada. Todo esto controlado por un PIC16F873A.
 Tenia pensado usar para el sensado de temperatura un LM35 ya que con este integrado tengo experiencia, para el agua usar una de esas valvvulas electricas que usan lo lavarropas automaticos, y para la alimentacion de los animales del terrario usar unas puetas de apertura vertical conectadas a un servomotor. 

 El problema surge a la hora de sensar la humeda. Sinceramente preferiria usar un sensor digital como el STH11 y con este sensor ya reemplazar el LM35 y medir la temperatura y la humedad con un solo sensor, la cosa es que no se donde comprarlo (Vivo en argentina a unos 40KM de la capital) y cuanto cuesta, si hay algun paisano que sepa donde comprarlo lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 10, 2010)

usa un HIH4000

http://content.honeywell.com/sensing/prodinfo/humiditymoisture/


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola sebitronic,me parece que el sensor de humedad que comentas,esta caro,si mal no recuerdo en capital en ELEMON electronica,a principios del año pasado costaba unos 60 dolares!!! ya que lo averiguamos para un proyecto pero por el precio,es un sensor excelente,pero para una aplicacion comun es caro!!!


----------



## saiwor (Ene 10, 2010)

en mi localidad solo existe este sensor HS1100,,,, cuesta 8.5 dolares

mmmmm,,,
http://www.delectro.net/Deselec_Controladores.htm
http://www.meteorologiafacil.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=25.0


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2010)

Si incluis el sensor de humedad con el de temperatura te medira la humedad relativa, eso es lo que buscas?


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 11, 2010)

El brujo: si busco medid la humedad relativa

Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda, se ve que ya voy descartando el STH11

Chico 3001 me encantan tus avatares.


----------



## cerebroo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola.
Por casualidad, alguien sabe como funciona o como se conecta el sensor sth11, me refiero de una manera simple para una testeo de humedad.
Como deberia conectarse para simularse en el proteus.
Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## sebitronic (Jun 6, 2010)

cerebroo dijo:


> Hola.
> Por casualidad, alguien sabe como funciona o como se conecta el sensor sth11, me refiero de una manera simple para una testeo de humedad.
> Como deberia conectarse para simularse en el proteus.
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> ...



Cerebro: por lo que estuve leyendo se maneja por el protocolo I2C. 
 En este link tenes data de como usarlo y el protocolo de comunicación y un ejemplo en basic.

http://www.roso-control.com/Espanol/iBOARD/35_Sensirion_SH11/Sensiron.pdf

Espero que te sirva, saludos.



PD: Yo descarte la idea de usarlo por el precio y por la dificultad que representaba conseguirlo. Para el proyecto termine usando unos sensores de humedad capacitivos con un 555. Si quieres el circuito que use solo avísame y lo subo.


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hay sensores de temperatura con el de humedad incluido si vas a medir relativa, yo uso generalmente la linea que viene para la tecnologia de Ibutton, andan bien.


----------



## cerebroo (Jun 6, 2010)

Me parece interesante tu respuesta sebitronic, pero con ese tema me complicas la vision, porque io trabajo con el lm35, y pensaba que sensaba igual y te daba en mV la salida, pero veo que la da en digital, y acerca del Bus I2C estoy en nada, a ver si me dices como le hiciste para sensar la humedad para poder usar el ADC del 16f877A.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## sebitronic (Jun 7, 2010)

La forma que use para medir la capacidad del sensor capacitivo fue puramente digital, solo que use el CCP del pic en modo capturador


----------



## cerebroo (Jun 7, 2010)

Bue, sin entender... me queda usar solo el lm35 para sensar temperatura....
Gracias igual por sus respuestas.


----------



## fabmaxs (Nov 3, 2010)

sebitronic dijo:


> La forma que use para medir la capacidad del sensor capacitivo fue puramente digital, solo que use el CCP del pic en modo capturador



sorry que reviva el post, Sebitronic queria saber si me podes ayudar con  la coneccion de un sensor capacitivo a un PIC. Vi en el foro que  posteaste un circuito y como recien empiezo con los PIC, queria saber como lo programas  (trabajo con un 16f877a) o si me recomendas alguna literatura para eso  del CCP plz.
saludos


----------



## eyi (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!tengo una duda he estado leyendo en varios foros acerca del sensor HS1100 que ha sido uno de los pocos sensores de humedad relativa que no está tan costoso en el mercado, y me gustaría saber si alguien lo ha usado en simulaciones con proteus???es que no consigo como simularlo, o si conocen otro sensor que no sea tan costoso y que me pueda medir la humedad relativa bien recibida será la información jeje; lo que quiero para mi proyecto es sensar la humedad y procesar esa información en un pic 16f877 o 16f877a para luego mostrar esos datos por pantalla....y si saben del circuito de acondicionamiento pues también sirve de ayuda ya que de estos sensores nose nada de nada =(.....Saludos =)


----------



## fabmaxs (Dic 7, 2010)

El sensor lo podes simular con un condensador variable (por lo menos eso hice en un principio). Para ver un circuito de acondicionamiento de señal goglea: "desarrollo monitor humedad relativa y Tº", tambien podes encontrar el libro: sensores y acondicionamiento de señal, de Ramon pallas. Suerte.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 7, 2010)

Si lo que tenes que medir es la humedad relativa depende de que vas a medir, donde esta esa humedad. Si hablamos de la humedad del aire, como es un componente del aire, existe un cuadro/grafico psicometrico http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5057s/x5057S0V.GIF en el cual podes estimar que humedad contiene el aire a una determinada temperatura. Es por esto que se conoce como humedad relativa. Relativa a que? Distinto seria la humedad absoluta. Ahora para que queres simular una variable analogica? si ya de antemano sabes que variara dentro de un rango..


----------

